# 1St Service and a Minor Issue (Not with the Dealer)



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Today I took in my Diesel for its first service. First lets get to the minor issue and I am a little bothered by Goodyear. My daughter in law scrapped the right front tire slightly against a curb and the tire did not like it on the sidewall but it continued to hold air. I looked at the tire and I could see the inner sidewall cords in a 1' X .25" area. No damage was done to the rim and so when I set up my appointment I had the dealer install a new tire when the maintenance was being done. The new tire, balance was just under $200.00.  Almost all tires I have seen thru the years would not peel back the sidewall like this if they have a minor curbing like this. I did keep the old tire and will run down to the local tire dealer and see if I can get a universal wheel and have this tire mounted as a spare. 

The free maintenance was done and no issues as the oil, filter, lube (if the car has any lube points) rotated the tires, and filled the DEF tank for a total cost of nothing as the car has the 2 year free maintenance. The dealer did one thing that was in my opinion was outstanding and they gave me a free loaner for running errands when the Cruze was in for its service. I was not impressed by the Subaru Forrester that I got as a loaner, I really would have liked a new Impala but beggars can not be choosers and the Subaru was adequate for running errands that I had to do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you confirm the correct oil was used?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> Did you confirm the correct oil was used?


Yes the correct oil was used. The correct oil was listed on the service invoice. I also am with a dealer I really trust as they are really good at staying correct. The service writer even noted that it required Dexos 2.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

That's good. I called my dealer and asked what oil they used. They only replied dexos. When I got to the dealer I made sure to let the service department know that it needs their dexos 2. They only had 24 quarts in stock so I'm sure that it would easily be overlooked if I hadn't said anything. Then they didn't have the correct oil filter in stock and had to get it from a nearby dealer. It was not a big deal except for having to wait and missing picking up my dry cleaning. You'd think that this small issue could have been solved before I arrived since I scheduled an appointment 6 hours earlier. 

Anyway, not trying to hijack the thread. Getting the correct oil for this car looks like it will be a chore at the dealer. I don't want to find out what happens if I don't remind them "dexos. 2" (think of it as in Point Break - "Utah. 2")

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My local dealership has the absolute worst service writer. I've never seen him smile and he will do anything to make your service cost you extra money. With that said, I am not looking forward to the first service. This dealership did not have a quota to sell TD Cruzes so, I'm not sure what the experience will be. Some dealerships are reluctant to service or do warranty work on vehicles purchased at other dealerships. We shall see.

On another note, what mileage is appropriate for the first service...I now have just under 2,000 miles on ours. Don't they say you can get as many as 4 free services a year or every 3 months?

What's the oil capacity with filter change on the TD Cruze???


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The free maintenance program offers up to 4 free services in the first 2 years of owning your vehicle. I just let the oil life monitor get down to 20% and then scheduled a appointment (approximately 6,300 miles)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> My local dealership has the absolute worst service writer. I've never seen him smile and he will do anything to make your service cost you extra money. With that said, I am not looking forward to the first service. This dealership did not have a quota to sell TD Cruzes so, I'm not sure what the experience will be. Some dealerships are reluctant to service or do warranty work on vehicles purchased at other dealerships. We shall see.
> 
> On another note, what mileage is appropriate for the first service...I now have just under 2,000 miles on ours. Don't they say you can get as many as 4 free services a year or every 3 months?
> 
> What's the oil capacity with filter change on the TD Cruze???


Oil capacity is approx 5 quarts (4.5 liters or thereabouts). I got my 4 free services over a span of about 5 months due to the number of miles I drive.


----------

